# induced menstrual suppression



## gailmc (Sep 30, 2010)

Our provider is giving a patient depo provera to induce menstrual suppression (patient is in our BMT unit.) What dx code would I use? 
I was thinking 626.8 "Menstruation: suppression of", but the provider is giving the injection to induce menstrual suppression - the patient does not have that dx yet. 

Or V25.3 Menstrual Regulation?

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## preserene (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you mean to say that the patient is/on for Bone Marrow Transplant.?
Well if so, then the doctor is trying to 'suppress the mensturation" as a mandatary treatment  and in the real medical terminology , it  is a kind of  inducing' secondary amenorrhoea'/ or in other words inducing  a temporary *'Artificial Menopause' /induced menopause.*.
Well, if your doctor's intention is so on therapeutic cause, and she gives the injection with an intension of inducing  a state of menopuse for about 6 months and more, this diagnosis would suit and you can assign the code* 627.4* very well.

But if  your scenerio is not as I said above, and if she is being given an injection for treating a bleeding episode like Dysfunctional Uterine bleeding or any menorrhagia, or metrorrhagia or menometrrorrhagia and so forth, then your diagnosis code 626.8 or 626.2-626.8 can be used  (as appropriate).

I hope this helps!


----------



## gailmc (Oct 5, 2010)

Thank you.  You make some very valuable points.  The first scenario is correct and I will use 627.4


----------

